# Project "Face Recognition"



## vik.1912 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Guyz,
I need help in determining how to get started on a project based on 
"FACE RECOGNITION AND TAGGING SYSTEM"
OBJECTIVES:
1.Tag a face and save it in the database
2.Use the DB to search for a particular face from a bunch of pics.


plz suggest:
# Developing Platform / language
#Approach to be taken.

thnkx aLot..
!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 26, 2011)

firstly the project face recognition requires a lot of knowledge of neural networks and image processing.

the language i would suggest is C#. u can opt C++.

ref:
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=w...sg=AFQjCNHLHxtUQ0QRWspLwDfqYCOodiIjdA&cad=rja

Efficient Face Detection Algorithm using Viola Jones method - CodeProject

this is based on image segmentation (image processing concept). no tagging posible in this algo.
Face Detection in C# - CodeProject


----------

